# Halloween Tricked Out on HGTV



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

starting now 

3,000 carved pumpkins in conova(?) WVa
Corn maze in NC
creamy acres farms, NJ


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Just happened to catch it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

same here


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Pretty cool. Wish there was more behind the scenes, that mirror one was pretty neat.


----------

